# 1915 sears catalog adverts sears cheif



## redline1968 (Jan 23, 2012)

i was messing around with scanning prints so i finally figured it out at least i think i did.   i thought to post these ads for you to enjoy.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jan 23, 2012)

*Paint scheme*

Have seen several of these ads showing the Peerless.  Yours does a better job of showing Peerless paint pattern. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sam (Jan 23, 2012)

same bikes different back grounds


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 24, 2012)

must be a different year catalog. i got it from a original 1915 cat. i like it better than mine.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing guys...great stuff!!!!!


----------



## irene_crystal (Jan 24, 2012)

Not to hijack thread, but I found one of these locally missing the shifter setup and with both original wood wheels and a new set of the custom made wood rims from italy on it. What would one say is a realistic value on one... Guy is asking $1500, said he would take a little less, but last time I posted the craigslist ad here the best value I got was maybe $800... 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/atq/2776039856.html here is the link to his ad either way.....


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2012)

irene_crystal said:


> Not to hijack thread, but I found one of these locally missing the shifter setup and with both original wood wheels and a new set of the custom made wood rims from italy on it. What would one say is a realistic value on one... Guy is asking $1500, said he would take a little less, but last time I posted the craigslist ad here the best value I got was maybe $800...
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/atq/2776039856.html here is the link to his ad either way.....




Wheels and tires are where the value is, but at same time detract from value because they are not original...


----------



## catfish (Jan 24, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks!!!


----------

